# Morgan vise



## curdog (Feb 4, 2014)

I aquired a Morgan 28a vise and there is a bracket that came with it and not sure where it goes. It is threaded to wrap half way around main screw it's flat on side opposite side of threaded side. Where does it go.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

If it's made of brass or bronze it sounds like it is what I think they call a split nut. That's what makes the fast movement work. 
It sets over the top of the screw in an indentation. 
I have a 20A that I bought used but it's in excellent shape, I love it. 
If this sounds like what you are asking about and I've not explained it let me know and I'll send you a picture. 
RMC


----------

